# My Verizon Mobile App..



## stev3m (Sep 26, 2011)

I don't know if this has been covered or not, search showed nothing.

I LOVE the my verizon mobile widget so i can keep track of my data usage via my account on verizon. The new app made for the galaxy nexus however, does not seem to work? This is the error I get....

"This application requires the Verizon Login Client. Please download the Login Client and start the application again. Error Code -305"

Now.. just for arguments sake, I did go to the market and type in "login client", "verizon login client", and a few other variations which I honestly didn't expect to find anything, but you never know.

Have any of you gotten this thing working? I really need to keep track of my data and have been using the verizon widget successfully to do so on my charge and bionic. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

Search for Verizon Login in the market. You have to have it to use the My Verizon app.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## esoomenona (Nov 2, 2011)

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.motricity.verizon.ssodownloadable

For future reference, you might find something like this by going to another of Verizon's apps and clicking on More by Developer.


----------



## JohnKuczek (Jun 13, 2011)

Link to Verizon Login in the web market: https://market.android.com/details?id=com.motricity.verizon.ssodownloadable


----------



## stev3m (Sep 26, 2011)

Ah, thanks fellas







lol


----------



## esoomenona (Nov 2, 2011)

Read this http://rootzwiki.com/topic/16305-verizon-login-app/


----------

